# Please Help Me Name My New Guy



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

So I got this little beauty from Petco yesterday, he is the first Half Moon Plakat I have owned and I fell in love. He is so beautiful and now I just need the right name. So far he is still a bit scared when I walk up to his new tank, but getting better. Please help me with a name


----------



## Manda (Jun 9, 2012)

He's a really pretty shade of blue!
I would call him Shiver or Glacier =]


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Azul. That's Spanish for blue.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

His color is why I fell in love, now don't get me wrong I love all Betta's but the shorter tail Plakats were not my number one choice. So i am happy to have fell in love with one and open my eyes to a new kind. I love his color he is lavender I love the ones oh his sides its almost a chalky light lavender.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Sky?


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Sky is a great name!!!! I love that.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Zephyr means west wind i think... Not sure on direction....some minor greek god...


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I like it, its a very strong name.


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

How about "Blue moon" or "Eclipse"


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

The iridescence on his fins reminds me of an Opal!


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

He is SO pretty! I want one like him!

I don't have a great name yet .. I was thinking Poseidon, Aquarius, Atlantis . . because his blues and greens remind me of the sea so much. He almost looks like a statue fish that has been painted with a blue patina. 

Congratulations. . he is just so beautiful.


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

CandiceMM said:


> So I got this little beauty from Petco yesterday, he is the first Half Moon Plakat I have owned and I fell in love. He is so beautiful and now I just need the right name. So far he is still a bit scared when I walk up to his new tank, but getting better. Please help me with a name


I would call him Opal, or Bloom :-D


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Shadyr said:


> The iridescence on his fins reminds me of an Opal!


I love Opal!!!! I think that's a great name for him!! I'll KEEP it  Thanks Shady:-D


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you everybody, getting a new Betta is always so much fun for us and we all the name game, I especially love involving so many other Betta lovers because im sure if it was up to us we all would own every one we fall in love with at our LFS, lol. Again thanks and I love the name Opal


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

By the way, Candice, I think I have the same little plant as in your photo- yours is red but I have it in blue, purple, and white. Just wanted to say that my bettas LOVE that thing! It's a silicone plant, right?


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> I love Opal!!!! I think that's a great name for him!! I'll KEEP it  Thanks Shady:-D


He's a gorgeous fellow too  I like the short finned ones in theory, but I haven't gotten one to keep in reality...yet!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

I love the name opal  he is gorgeous... im like u too... im not a big fan of the PK... but i did see one the other day that was very pretty but i much prefer yours....


----------



## noellezim (Jul 2, 2012)

Xerxes


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

mursey said:


> By the way, Candice, I think I have the same little plant as in your photo- yours is red but I have it in blue, purple, and white. Just wanted to say that my bettas LOVE that thing! It's a silicone plant, right?


Yes its the silicone plant and my Betta loves it!!! It's pretty think and my Betta loves to sit in the middle of it. Petco only had red but white would be awesome or purple.

Thanks everybody for all the nice feedback, what a wonderful forum this place is :-D


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

katrina89 said:


> I love the name opal  he is gorgeous... im like u too... im not a big fan of the PK... but i did see one the other day that was very pretty but i much prefer yours....


I appreciate all the beautiful Betta's out there but the long finnage is what attracts me and what I find beautiful. But when I saw this guy I just knew I had to have him so im glad I have opened my eyes to the PK's:-D


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

"Van Gogh" as soon as I saw him he reminded me of the painting and song, "Starry starry night"...


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> "Van Gogh" as soon as I saw him he reminded me of the painting and song, "Starry starry night"...


Ok ok ok!!! That is amazing!! I love it, its so different and so perfect!! I have to change from Opal to Van Gogh!!!!!! Thanks!!!:-D:lol:


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> Yes its the silicone plant and my Betta loves it!!! It's pretty think and my Betta loves to sit in the middle of it. Petco only had red but white would be awesome or purple.
> 
> Thanks everybody for all the nice feedback, what a wonderful forum this place is :-D



You can get them online, amazon or other places. I googled "silicone aquarium decor" or "silicone aquarium plant". My bettas love to swim through these things. 

Here is the white but it says currently unavailable:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007GS9Q90/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&smid=


orange:
http://www.sourcingmap.com/orange-a...gle&utm_medium=froogle&utm_campaign=usfroogle

blue
http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Silicone-Anemone-Ornament-SH189/dp/B007GS4PPU

purple
http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Silicone-Anemone-Ornament-SH189/dp/B007GS8CWM

Seems like they're sold out but I'd check back. I just got 3 of them recently.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

mursey said:


> You can get them online, amazon or other places. I googled "silicone aquarium decor" or "silicone aquarium plant". My bettas love to swim through these things.
> 
> Here is the white but it says currently unavailable:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007GS9Q90/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&smid=
> ...


Mursey, thanks so much for that site!!!! OMG in love!!! My Betta literally lives in the middle of it. It is so cute, I didn't know there were so many styles of them. I am definitely going to order a few


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I am a big fan of silicone plants (instead of plastic ones) because they are so soft and my bettas seem to like them. I have some real plants too . .. but I can't give up the silicone ones because my bettas like to sleep in them. I have a lot of these kind too:

http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Silicone-Anemone-Ornament-RT172/dp/B007KBSM70

Be aware they come in a bigger one and a "mini" size. You can get them on Amazon, Ebay, a bunch of other places too, and in all different colors. Have fun with them! If you look at my albums maybe you can see some in my tanks, I'll go look and update my photos soon.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

Omg I want some of those plants now... thanks for the referral... and I agree, I'm opening my eyes to the plakats as well.. too bad i cant have anymore bettas :/


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

mursey said:


> I am a big fan of silicone plants (instead of plastic ones) because they are so soft and my bettas seem to like them. I have some real plants too . .. but I can't give up the silicone ones because my bettas like to sleep in them. I have a lot of these kind too:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Silicone-Anemone-Ornament-RT172/dp/B007KBSM70
> 
> Be aware they come in a bigger one and a "mini" size. You can get them on Amazon, Ebay, a bunch of other places too, and in all different colors. Have fun with them! If you look at my albums maybe you can see some in my tanks, I'll go look and update my photos soon.


Thanks again Mursey, i'll have to go and take a look at your gallery. I really like them also and my Betta's also love to swim in them.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

katrina89 said:


> Omg I want some of those plants now... thanks for the referral... and I agree, I'm opening my eyes to the plakats as well.. too bad i cant have anymore bettas :/


YES the silicone plants are awesome!!! I will definitely be getting some. If you don't mind me asking why can't you have any Betta's?:-(


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> YES the silicone plants are awesome!!! I will definitely be getting some. If you don't mind me asking why can't you have any Betta's?:-(


I just got my second one... my husband doesnt like fish much and has quickly found out it isnt cheap....Sooo, it will be a while til i can have another... Plus we have a cat and a puppy in a small apartment lol there isnt much space... and we spoil all our animals so we have a 6 foot cat tree and dog beds everywhere


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

katrina89 said:


> I just got my second one... my husband doesnt like fish much and has quickly found out it isnt cheap....Sooo, it will be a while til i can have another... Plus we have a cat and a puppy in a small apartment lol there isnt much space... and we spoil all our animals so we have a 6 foot cat tree and dog beds everywhere



Well it sounds like you take very very good care of your pets andwhen the time comes for a new Betta he will be very lucky:-D


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> Ok ok ok!!! That is amazing!! I love it, its so different and so perfect!! I have to change from Opal to Van Gogh!!!!!! Thanks!!!:-D:lol:


LOL...I thought it was a very cool name for him...and seems to fit! Congrats on the new guy...he's amazing!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> LOL...I thought it was a very cool name for him...and seems to fit! Congrats on the new guy...he's amazing!


Why thank you, I absolutely love this little guy and his coloring. Here is a picture I got of him at 2am sleeping on his new Lotus flower. So cute:-D


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> Why thank you, I absolutely love this little guy and his coloring. Here is a picture I got of him at 2am sleeping on his new Lotus flower. So cute:-D


He is freakin' adorable!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh wow he is beautiful love him, his color is breathtaking and that picture of him sleeping in his flower is just to adorable ! 

I am loving the silicon plants I have never seen them before I want one or two or three...lol Perseus would love those I bet !


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Oh wow he is beautiful love him, his color is breathtaking and that picture of him sleeping in his flower is just to adorable !
> 
> I am loving the silicon plants I have never seen them before I want one or two or three...lol Perseus would love those I bet !



Yes!! I want more silicone plants, they are awesome and so safe for our lounging Betta's. Oh and I love the name Perseus, did you get it from the movie Troy?? One of my favorite movies 

And thanks, I love his lavender chalky color also. Whould any of you know what to call his coloring?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i would call his coloring a metallic blue, or steel-blue.]

He is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------

